# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Does anybody have any good special grits recipes

## miss9ball

My favorite is cheese grits with shrimp, which is basically just a guarantee you won't wear a bikini in the summer, ha, but it's delicious.

But it's pretty classic. Just wondering if anyone has any new twists on the best food God ever created.

Or if you just wanna talk about grits. I'm on a plane and all I can think about is cooking some real food. I just had to drink Dewar's because it's all Delta had. Man. Should have hit the liquor store.

----------


## Midgardian

> I'm on a plane and all I can think about is cooking some real food. I just had to drink Dewar's because it's all Delta had. Man. Should have hit the liquor store.


Hit the liquor store before your next flight, fill a transparent quart bag with as many mini bottles you can fit, and put in the bin when you go pass the blue shirt station.

They will wave it through.

Then, you have to decide how to drink the stuff.

It is illegal to open a container of alcohol inside the airport (they want you to drink at the bars).

You may drink your own alcohol on board a plane but a flight attendant must serve it to you.

I'm sure that you can use your imagination if you decide those rules are made to be broken.

----------

miss9ball (09-02-2016)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

The last time I had alcohol on a plane was when you could actually light up a cigarette and smoke away! You also had at least a _little_ leg room in those days.

----------

miss9ball (09-02-2016)

----------


## miss9ball

> Hit the liquor store before your next flight, fill a transparent quart bag with as many mini bottles you can fit, and put in the bin when you go pass the blue shirt station.
> 
> They will wave it through.
> 
> Then, you have to decide how to drink the stuff.
> 
> It is illegal to open a container of alcohol inside the airport (they want you to drink at the bars).
> 
> You may drink your own alcohol on board a plane but a flight attendant must serve it to you.
> ...


See, great advice. This is why I come to y'all. Yeah, I knew I should have grabbed up some Jamo. I don't think they make Maker's Mark minis but ima find out before I take off coming home from Tennessee!

So what I hear you saying is, wear something low-cut with a smile to bypass any objections to my behavior with the plastic bag of booze.

----------


## syrenn

> My favorite is cheese grits with shrimp, which is basically just a guarantee you won't wear a bikini in the summer, ha, but it's delicious.
> 
> But it's pretty classic. Just wondering if anyone has any new twists on the best food God ever created.
> 
> Or if you just wanna talk about grits. I'm on a plane and all I can think about is cooking some real food. I just had to drink Dewar's because it's all Delta had. Man. Should have hit the liquor store.


grits and cornmeal, cornmeal and grits..... the same thing for me...



so



SWEET GRITS!!!!! 

make your grits thicker then usual using milk instead of water.... add in a LARGE protion of sugar to make it nice and sweet. 

pour it into a buttered baking dish, place plastic wrap DIRECTLY onto the grits and chill over night. Cut into portions...

roll portions in a mix of flour and sugar.... saute in butter until hot and a bit crispy..

serve with butter and syrup



you are welcome in advance......  :Smile: 



@HawkTheSlayer

----------

RePHormed (09-02-2016)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

By the way @miss9ball, I haven;t smoked in at least 15, 18 years. I can not even remember but it was late 1990's.

----------

miss9ball (09-02-2016)

----------


## miss9ball

> The last time I had alcohol on a plane was when you could actually light up a cigarette and smoke away! You also had at least a _little_ leg room in those days.


Love your signature!

I wish I'd been there for those days. But I do remember when they served a free hot dinner  :Smile:

----------


## miss9ball

> grits and cornmeal, cornmeal and grits..... the same thing for me...
> 
> 
> 
> so
> 
> 
> 
> SWEET GRITS!!!!! 
> ...


Omg girl. Now I'm dying! Haha.

I'm making this for my friends this weekend!

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Love your signature!
> 
> I wish I'd been there for those days. But I do remember when they served a free hot dinner


Thanks! That was my reply to a sooda post. You know, that recent one that is a mile long. 

Yes, hot dinner went to cold cut sandwiches which morphed into a 3 ounce cup of sooda , soda (excuse me) and a bag of peanuts that woulds stave off hunger for about 10 seconds.

----------

miss9ball (09-02-2016)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> See, great advice. This is why I come to y'all. Yeah, I knew I should have grabbed up some Jamo. I don't think they make Maker's Mark minis but ima find out before I take off coming home from Tennessee!
> 
> So what I hear you saying is, wear something low-cut with a smile to bypass any objections to my behavior with the plastic bag of booze.


Yes, the lower the better except when it is skirts, then the higher the better, especially with those killer legs girl!

----------

miss9ball (09-02-2016)

----------


## syrenn

> Omg girl. Now I'm dying! Haha.
> 
> I'm making this for my friends this weekend!


pics or it does not count!!!!!

----------

miss9ball (09-02-2016)

----------


## Rutabaga

the last time i flew, i poked a hole in the canvas fuselage...

----------

miss9ball (09-02-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

> So what I hear you saying is, wear something low-cut with a smile to bypass any objections to my behavior with the plastic bag of booze.


The booze is not a problem for TSA so long as its in the quart bag and you put it in the bin.

I am saying that you could hypothetically find a secluded spot in the airport and mix a drink in a plastic bottle and perhaps drink it aboard the airplane.

Of course you wouldn't do anything of the sort because you are a law abiding citizen, "wink".

----------

miss9ball (09-02-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

Someone made grits on some weird food show that was on today.

He used chorizo, shrimp, and pimento cheese.

----------

miss9ball (09-02-2016)

----------


## Roadmaster

Grits are great, no special recipe, I put a little sausage or bacon, chopped up, sharp cheese, butter and a little salt add a homemade biscuit a few slices of fresh tomatoes on the side, it's good.

----------

miss9ball (09-02-2016)

----------


## miss9ball

> Grits are great, no special recipe, I put a little sausage or bacon, chopped up, sharp cheese, butter and a little salt add a homemade biscuit a few slices of fresh tomatoes on the side, it's good.


That sounds simple and delicious.

----------

Roadmaster (09-02-2016)

----------


## miss9ball

> Yes, the lower the better except when it is skirts, then the higher the better, especially with those killer legs girl!


Thanks @Rickity Plumber  :Headbang:

----------


## NuYawka

> My favorite is cheese grits with shrimp, which is basically just a guarantee you won't wear a bikini in the summer, ha, but it's delicious.


I never wear a bikini in the summer anyway. 

Btw, what's a "grit"?

----------

miss9ball (09-03-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

> I never wear a bikini in the summer anyway. 
> 
> Btw, what's a "grit"?


"Its made out of corn.  Them hominy grits."

----------

miss9ball (09-03-2016),NuYawka (09-02-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

Want to cook grits - "simmer it in water for 15-20 minutes, put it on the plate, and add butter."

----------


## Midgardian

Instant grits only take five minutes to cook, but no self respecting southerner uses them.

Oh, and don't talk about the ongoing cholesterol problem in the country!

----------

miss9ball (09-03-2016),NuYawka (09-02-2016)

----------


## NuYawka

> Instant grits only take five minutes to cook, but no self respecting southerner uses them.
> 
> Oh, and don't talk about the ongoing cholesterol problem in the country!


It's as if you have the script in front of you. I know every line in that movie too. I can watch it a hundred times. Just like Airplane.

----------

miss9ball (09-03-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

> It's as if you have the script in front of you. I know every line in that movie too. I can watch it a hundred times. Just like Airplane.


Surely you can't be serious.

----------

miss9ball (09-03-2016)

----------


## NuYawka

> Surely you can't be serious.


I am. 

And don't call me Shirley.

----------

Midgardian (09-02-2016)

----------


## Kodiak

Picked a bad day to quit sniffing glue.

----------

Midgardian (09-02-2016),miss9ball (09-03-2016),NuYawka (09-03-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> grits and cornmeal, cornmeal and grits..... the same thing for me...
> 
> 
> 
> so
> 
> 
> 
> SWEET GRITS!!!!! 
> ...


 @syrenn  jus' so you know, dawlin'...it is sacrelig to put milk and sugah ahn yo grits.     You may put eggs, or bacon or bacon grease and even cheese awh eny combinashun of the abuv.   


however.   sugar and milk is really good..i jus don't let anybody catch me doing it. 

There's a sort of tradition down here...I don't particularly care for it but when you fry fish, you serve cole slaw and grits with it.   Frankly I prefer Cajun fries.   

I used to run around with a group of people....all married couples and we RVd together. One of the ladies whom I thought was a good friend, used to love cooking and we gave her the left over grits and told her to come up with something as a side dish for that evening's dinner.  She mixed cheese and bacon pieces and other stuff and it was really good.   I can't ask her for that recipe at this late date cause she canned our friendship over my distaste of Obama.

----------

miss9ball (09-03-2016),syrenn (09-02-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

polenta is a corn product too.  I've had shrimp and polenta.  I don't do polenta very well.  I guess it takes practice and I have not had enough.

----------

miss9ball (09-03-2016)

----------


## miss9ball

> @syrenn  jus' so you know, dawlin'...it is sacrelig to put milk and sugah ahn yo grits.     You may put eggs, or bacon or bacon grease and even cheese awh eny combinashun of the abuv.   
> 
> 
> however.   sugar and milk is really good..i jus don't let anybody catch me doing it. 
> 
> There's a sort of tradition down here...I don't particularly care for it but when you fry fish, you serve cole slaw and grits with it.   Frankly I prefer Cajun fries.   
> 
> I used to run around with a group of people....all married couples and we RVd together. One of the ladies whom I thought was a good friend, used to love cooking and we gave her the left over grits and told her to come up with something as a side dish for that evening's dinner.  She mixed cheese and bacon pieces and other stuff and it was really good.   I can't ask her for that recipe at this late date cause she canned our friendship over my distaste of Obama.


Fried fish, coleslaw and grits sounds amazo. 

Liberals can be friends with you if you don't agree with them, right. They're so tolerant. My roommate barely talks to me now because I said multiculturalism was a fiction and that the "police killings" were the fault of the people who got shot. He thinks I'm a bad person.

----------


## sooda

> polenta is a corn product too.  I've had shrimp and polenta.  I don't do polenta very well.  I guess it takes practice and I have not had enough.


When my husband was a kid he worked on his uncle's shrimp boats out of Charleston in the summers. They ate shrimp and grits for breakfast every morning.

I don't do polenta well either, but grits are easy... Its two parts boiling, salted water to one part grits.. Add a dash of milk and a blob of butter.. Bring to a hard boil for 5 minutes and turn it down to low.. Cover and let it cook another 10 minutes. stirring intermittently.

Fry some bacon and remove from the skillet, add back a couple handfuls of clean shrimp.. cook for 3 minutes.

Its simple, foolproof and very tasty.. You can add a shot of Tabasco and/or cheese to your grits at the end if that suits you.

As a side we used to fry Sweet Potato rounds sliced very thin.

----------


## tiny1

Try this .  It's a little involved, but well worth the effort.

Ingredients
1/4 stick butter
1 1/4 cup chopped onion
1 1/2 cups whole milk
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup stone ground grits
4 large eggs, separated
3 green onions, chopped
1 1/2 cup grated Pepper Jack cheese 




Preheat oven to 425°F. Butter four 1 1/4-cup soufflé dishes. Melt 2 tablespoons butter in large saucepan over medium heat. Add onion; sauté 3 minutes. Mix in 1 1/4 cups whole milk and 1/2 teaspoon salt, then grits; bring to simmer. Reduce heat to low, cover, and cook until thick, stirring occasionally, about 45 minutes.  You may need to add a little milk to thin it, but stone ground grits are not quick cook.
Meanwhile, whisk remaining 1/4 cup milk and yolks in small bowl to blend.
Remove grits from heat. Stir in yolk mixture, then green onions and 3/4 cup cheese. Beat whites in medium bowl until stiff but not dry. Fold into grits in 3 additions. Divide mixture among prepared dishes (mixture will come all the way to top of dishes). Sprinkle with 1/4 cup cheese.
Bake soufflés until brown on top, about 18 minutes. Serve immediately.

----------


## tiny1

> polenta is a corn product too.  I've had shrimp and polenta.  I don't do polenta very well.  I guess it takes practice and I have not had enough.


Polenta is a bit exacting.  It must be thinned, while whisking, kinda like stone ground grits.  Awesome when done properly.

----------


## sooda

> Instant grits only take five minutes to cook, but no self respecting southerner uses them.
> 
> Oh, and don't talk about the ongoing cholesterol problem in the country!


What do grits have to do with cholesterol?

Grits have ZERO cholesterol.

----------


## tiny1

New science on cholesterol and most people do not believe it.
Cholesterol is only a health hazard, if you have inflammation in your arteries.  If there is no inflammation, the cholesterol, most of which is made inside your body, just flows through like the blood does.  If your arteries become inflamed, the cholesterol starts sticking to the walls, trying to heal the inflammation, causing obstruction.  Statins are more dangerous than the cholesterol.
Wanna know what causes the inflammation?
Margarine, sugar, "healthy" oils like canola, safflower, etc.   If you eat natural fats, i.e. bacon grease, butter, lard, etc., you'll have less inflammation, and your cholesterol will not be as big a factor. Also, these saturated fats help prevent Alzheimer's.  (Not to mention, how much better your food will taste.)
Folks, the Gooberment food pyramid, is upside down.
OK, all those who believe the FDA, and the Food Nazi's, may now begin the crucifixion.

----------


## sooda

> New science on cholesterol and most people do not believe it.
> Cholesterol is only a health hazard, if you have inflammation in your arteries.  If there is no inflammation, the cholesterol, most of which is made inside your body, just flows through like the blood does.  If your arteries become inflamed, the cholesterol starts sticking to the walls, trying to heal the inflammation, causing obstruction.  Statins are more dangerous than the cholesterol.
> Wanna know what causes the inflammation?
> Margarine, sugar, "healthy" oils like canola, safflower, etc.   If you eat natural fats, i.e. bacon grease, butter, lard, etc., you'll have less inflammation, and your cholesterol will not be as big a factor. Also, these saturated fats help prevent Alzheimer's.  (Not to mention, how much better your food will taste.)
> Folks, the Gooberment food pyramid, is upside down.
> OK, all those who believe the FDA, and the Food Nazi's, may now begin the crucifixion.


Interesting.........

----------


## sooda

> New science on cholesterol and most people do not believe it.
> Cholesterol is only a health hazard, if you have inflammation in your arteries.  If there is no inflammation, the cholesterol, most of which is made inside your body, just flows through like the blood does.  If your arteries become inflamed, the cholesterol starts sticking to the walls, trying to heal the inflammation, causing obstruction.  Statins are more dangerous than the cholesterol.
> Wanna know what causes the inflammation?
> Margarine, sugar, "healthy" oils like canola, safflower, etc.   If you eat natural fats, i.e. bacon grease, butter, lard, etc., you'll have less inflammation, and your cholesterol will not be as big a factor. Also, these saturated fats help prevent Alzheimer's.  (Not to mention, how much better your food will taste.)
> Folks, the Gooberment food pyramid, is upside down.
> OK, all those who believe the FDA, and the Food Nazi's, may now begin the crucifixion.


What causes inflammation of the arteries?

----------


## Midgardian

"Sure, I've heard of grits, I just have never seen a grit before."

Does anyone know where Jack buys his beanstalk beans?

----------


## Midgardian

> What do grits have to do with cholesterol?
> 
> Grits have ZERO cholesterol.


Sigh...

I guess it is hard to get cultural references if you don't immerse yourself in the culture.

----------

NuYawka (09-03-2016)

----------


## Dan40

Cook grits as directed.

Trash.

Go out and get some ham & eggs & home fries.

Eat.





Room Service:
"Morny. Ruin sorbees"

Guest:
"Sorry, I thought I dialed room-service"

Room Service:
"Rye..Ruin sorbees..morny!  Djewish to odor sunteen??"

Guest:
"Uh..yes..I'd like some bacon and eggs"

Room Service:
"Ow July den?"

Guest:
"What??"

Room Service:
"Ow July den?...pry,boy, pooch?"

Guest:
"Oh, the eggs! How do I like them? Sorry, scrambled please."

Room Service:
"Ow July dee bayhcem...crease?"

Guest:
"Crisp will be fine."

Room Service:
"Hokay. An San toes?"

Guest:
"What???"

Room Service:
"San toes. July San toes?"

Guest:
"Uhh... I don't think so"

Room Service:
"No? Judo one toes??"

Guest:
"I feel really bad about this, but I don't know what 'judo one toes' means."

Room Service:
"Toes! toes!...why djew Don Juan toes? Ow bow singlish mopping we bother?"

Guest:
"Oh, English muffin!!  I've got it!  You were saying 'Toast.'  Fine."  Yes, an English muffin will be fine."

Room Service:
"We bother?"

Guest:
"No.  Just put the bother on the side."

Room Service:
"Wad?"

Guest:
"I mean butter...just put it on the side."

Room Service:
"Copy?"

Guest:
"Sorry???"

Room Service:
"Copy...tea...mill?"

Guest:
"Yes. Coffee please, and that's all."

Room Service:
"One Minnie.  Ass ruin torino fee, strangle ache, crease baychem, tossy singlish mopping we bother honey sigh, and copy....rye??"

Guest:
"Whatever you say."

Room Service:
"Tendjewberrymud."

Guest:
"You're welcome."

----------


## Midgardian

And this one...

----------


## tiny1

> Interesting.........


Do some research.  High Carb low fat diets are killing people, wholesale.  Think about it.  When did people start showing out of control obesity?
Think about that.  Most of us here who are older, remember Grandma's biscuits were made with lard, and we spread butter and honey all over them.   Chicken was fried in Fat.  We fried eggs in bacon grease.  Stews were made with fatty trimmings of beef and such.  Greens, beans and other veggies were cooked with ham hocks, fatback, bacon, hog jowl, etc.
And look at our forefathers.  Not much fat.  Lived long healthy lives.  
Then, in the 1950s, someone conceived the food pyramid.  People who were listening to the gooberment around the beginning of the twentieth century, were already getting fat.  FDR also meddled in the nutrition arena.  In 1963 we have a full blown food pyramid.  And now, an obesity epidemic.

I maintain, low carb and high fats, and you will be healthier.

----------


## tiny1

> What causes inflammation of the arteries?


 “The injury and inflammation in our blood vessels is caused by the low-fat diet recommended for years by mainstream medicine”.

----------


## Midgardian

> Do some research.  High Carb low fat diets are killing people, wholesale.  Think about it.  When did people start showing out of control obesity?
> Think about that.  Most of us here who are older, remember Grandma's biscuits were made with lard, and we spread butter and honey all over them.   Chicken was fried in Fat.  We fried eggs in bacon grease.  Stews were made with fatty trimmings of beef and such.  Greens, beans and other veggies were cooked with ham hocks, fatback, bacon, hog jowl, etc.
> And look at our forefathers.  Not much fat.  Lived long healthy lives.  
> Then, in the 1950s, someone conceived the food pyramid.  People who were listening to the gooberment around the beginning of the twentieth century, were already getting fat.  FDR also meddled in the nutrition arena.  In 1963 we have a full blown food pyramid.  And now, an obesity epidemic.
> 
> I maintain, low carb and high fats, and you will be healthier.


Theys good fats and bad uns.

----------


## Dan40

> What causes inflammation of the arteries?


Lack of exercise.

I thought everyone knew that.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Lack of exercise.
> 
> I thought everyone knew that.


dammit

----------


## Dan40

> dammit


I joined a fitness center.  Cost $800.00.  Did not lose a pound.

Evidently you actually have to go there.........................

----------


## Cedric

> I joined a fitness center.  Cost $800.00.  Did not lose a pound.
> 
> Evidently you actually have to go there.........................


Yes, there's always a catch.  I spent most of my life trying out various diets and exercising all the time, and with little to show for it.  Now I am approaching sixty and all of a sudden this past year I have dropped something like thirty pounds simply because I no longer eat all the damn time.  Something inside me flipped and suddenly and for the first time in my life I am not continuously hungry.  Weird.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I joined a fitness center.  Cost $800.00.  Did not lose a pound.
> 
> Evidently you actually have to go there.........................


My neighbor Loveless joined one a while back. 
'The Fitness Resort'

He went two times and asked for his money back. 
He said they oughta call dat the last resort. Lol. 

...so his wife put him on a home fitness plan. 
Call that yard work.

----------


## SharetheHedge

> New science on cholesterol and most people do not believe it.
> Cholesterol is only a health hazard, if you have inflammation in your arteries.  If there is no inflammation, the cholesterol, most of which is made inside your body, just flows through like the blood does.  If your arteries become inflamed, the cholesterol starts sticking to the walls, trying to heal the inflammation, causing obstruction.  Statins are more dangerous than the cholesterol.
> Wanna know what causes the inflammation?
> Margarine, sugar, "healthy" oils like canola, safflower, etc.   If you eat natural fats, i.e. bacon grease, butter, lard, etc., you'll have less inflammation, and your cholesterol will not be as big a factor. Also, these saturated fats help prevent Alzheimer's.  (Not to mention, how much better your food will taste.)
> Folks, the Gooberment food pyramid, is upside down.
> OK, all those who believe the FDA, and the Food Nazi's, may now begin the crucifixion.


True, tiny. All those low fat products they're been force feeding us for years do nothing to reduce weight, and most times they are actually dangerous as they come from a laboratory not a natural source. I've been telling people for years that the cholesterol rap on eggs was bullshit. They fed a group of hogs real eggs and another group "egg-beaters" or some such artificial egg product. Result was the hogs that ate the real eggs were fine, the ones eating the egg substitute DIED.

----------


## Midgardian

> “The injury and inflammation in our blood vessels is caused by the low-fat diet recommended for years by mainstream medicine”.


Mainstream medicine causes people to get sick.

What are vaccines but miniature doses of the real thing?

----------


## tiny1

> True, tiny. All those low fat products they're been force feeding us for years do nothing to reduce weight, and most times they are actually dangerous as they come from a laboratory not a natural source. I've been telling people for years that the cholesterol rap on eggs was bullshit. They fed a group of hogs real eggs and another group "egg-beaters" or some such artificial egg product. Result was the hogs that ate the real eggs were fine, the ones eating the egg substitute DIED.


Those low fat alternatives actually cause insulin resistance and inflammation of the arteries.  
Our bodies were made to process natural fats, not unnatural ones.

----------

